# 51 year old mule



## warhorse (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here, but I've been on BYC for years.  I would like to share a photo of our mule, Pete.  He is turning 51 this year.  He is a finalist in a "senior horse" contest and if anyone has a facebook account, I would be grateful for any votes for Pete.  Thanks!

Here he is with my son "Juan Valdez" one halloween:


----------



## warhorse (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is a copy of the link to facebook for voting (I hope this works):

http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...305015026227324.74043.114677091927786&refid=0


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow!!  I didn't think any ruminant animal lived to be that old!!

That's gotta be some kind of record.

Donnabelle


----------



## warhorse (Mar 2, 2012)

Actually, when I sent in papers to ADMS so that my son could take him in some shows, they said they had one that was 65 and worked pulling a field plow until he died.  Wow... so, for Pete being a mule and a pony-cross who know how long he can totter around.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 2, 2012)

Just for the record, horses/donkeys/mules are* not* ruminants.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, I think I had a misconception.  You are right, they're not ruminants.

Also, I sure had a surprise to learn of a mule that lived to be 65 years old.  That is amazing.  I'm going to call my brother, he raises horses, and has had mules, donkeys, etc.  

Very interesting info!!!  

Thanks, 

DonnaBelle


----------



## warhorse (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you, anyone who voted for Pete; he won!  

As far as the ruminant thing... I know they are not ruminants, but Pete sure looks like he is "chewing his cud" when he grazes because, God bless him, he just can't chew grass, so he gets a mouthful and just gums it to death until he drops gooey "grassballs" (like cats' hairballs) all around.


----------

